# Drilled holes too big



## snoopdog (Feb 3, 2022)

Headuphis rectumus moment, trying to make a set of paralell clamps. Holes located perfectly, another discussion, rather not talk about it, lol. Then used the wrong bit. At least I stayed mostly out of the cold.


----------



## silence dogood (Feb 3, 2022)

Nah. You need the larger holes for the brass bushings.


----------



## snoopdog (Feb 3, 2022)

silence dogood said:


> Nah. You need the larger holes for the brass bushings.


Absolutely,good practice


----------



## Firstram (Feb 4, 2022)

silence dogood said:


> Nah. You need the larger holes for the brass bushings.


Bling!


----------



## SLK001 (Feb 4, 2022)

Naw, you anticipated the need for larger bars!


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 4, 2022)

Obviously to account for shrinkage during cold weather. Mike


----------



## finsruskw (Feb 4, 2022)

I was in the same boat yesterday trying to make a hex tap holder for a Jacobs chuck in the tailstock.
Everything went well till I stuck it in the hex collet holder with a 5/8 collet in the mill vice.
Laid out the 6 hole pattern to drill the holes used the boring bar to remove a lot of the mat'l down to 0.35, the thickness of the die.
Started drilling the holes and lo a behold I had not tightened the collet nut enough and the part turned a bit in the holder!!
Bummer!
back to the drawing board.
I have just enough stock left for 2 more attempts at this point.
Perhaps we should start a new topic thread entitled "What SNAFU followed you to the shop today"!!


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 4, 2022)

finsruskw said:


> Perhaps we should start a new topic thread entitled "What SNAFU followed you to the shop today"!!


We better load up with more bandwidth for this one .


----------



## ConValSam (Feb 4, 2022)

At least all these FUBAR parts contribute to the domestic steel industry.


----------



## davek181 (Feb 4, 2022)

Fubar parts just become other parts only smaller.  It is the life cycle of metal.


----------



## rabler (Feb 4, 2022)

finsruskw said:


> Perhaps we should start a new topic thread entitled "What SNAFU followed you to the shop today"!!


SNAFUs?  As long as I'm not limited to just one per day.

Our IT folks had a relevant saying.  "No blood, no fire: no emergency".  

I'm happy as long as it's only a snafu and not an emergency.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Feb 4, 2022)

snoopdog said:


> Headuphis rectumus moment


Is not that a form of 'Cranio Rectitus'? I have regular bouts of that myself. The problem is not that the hole is too large, it's the screw that is too small. 

.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 4, 2022)

I have been drilling holes usually one size bigger on purpose when tapping.  You may only get 75% thread or 50% thread depending on what it's for.  Less tap breakage that way.


----------



## Asm109 (Feb 4, 2022)

The fix for this all too common malady is:  Put hands on shoulders and PUSH!


----------



## snoopdog (Feb 4, 2022)

Richard King 2 said:


> I have been drilling holes usually one size bigger on purpose when tapping.  You may only get 75% thread or 50% thread depending on what it's for.  Less tap breakage that way.


I was hand tapping, and the tap fell through the hole so % wasn't an issue,lol


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 4, 2022)

davek181 said:


> Fubar parts just become other parts only smaller.  It is the life cycle of metal.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Eyerelief (Feb 5, 2022)

I had heard of the this technique before.  The hole location is upgraded so that "better" material can be utilized.  Absolutely brilliant idea!
My moto is "If you can't fix it, feature it"


----------



## Janderso (Feb 5, 2022)

finsruskw said:


> I was in the same boat yesterday trying to make a hex tap holder for a Jacobs chuck in the tailstock.
> Everything went well till I stuck it in the hex collet holder with a 5/8 collet in the mill vice.
> Laid out the 6 hole pattern to drill the holes used the boring bar to remove a lot of the mat'l down to 0.35, the thickness of the die.
> Started drilling the holes and lo a behold I had not tightened the collet nut enough and the part turned a bit in the holder!!
> ...


I’m glad I’m not the only one that forgets to tighten the collet nut.


----------



## projectnut (Feb 5, 2022)

I've seen this and other awshits corrected in the past.  If a hole is in the wrong place, I've seen the problem resolved by fabricating a plug a couple thousandths larger than the hole.  Press it in the hole, weld it in place (if it's at a critical point) and do a skim cut to restore the finish.  If the hole is just too large go up a few sizes and tap it.  Then make a threaded plug to fit.  If it's for a threaded hole you can always make a left-hand plug and tapped hole to prevent the plug from unscrewing when the fastener is inserted. Use some hi temp Loctite to hold it in place, then do a skim cut to restore the finish.  Once the Loctite has dried you should be able to drill and/or tap the hole to the proper size.

Just remember it isn't a mistake if the boss doesn't see it.


----------



## Larry$ (Feb 5, 2022)

This is were woodworkers with wood heating have an advantage.


----------



## finsruskw (Feb 5, 2022)

*Nah!
I'lll just make a pencil holder outta my SNAFU!!
Folks will just think that's what it is, that is if they don't pick it up and look at the bottom!!
No wait, that won't hold water either as the pencil will just fall through the bottom
Film at eleven if anyone cares to have a peek,*


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Feb 20, 2022)

davek181 said:


> Fubar parts just become other parts only smaller.  It is the life cycle of metal.


If it's been said once, it's probably more like thousands of times. 
It's not  scrap until you can't hold it in a vise or chuck.


----------

